# "Neue Beiträge ansehen" Bei mir kaputt



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2015)

Keine Daten empfangen
 
ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE
 


 


erscheint da immer

 

Hier der Auszug aus der Browser Fehler Konsole

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2015)

Besteht das Problem immer noch? 

Gib mal bitte den direkten Link, den du aufrufst.


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2015)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums
		

und ja immer noch fehlermeldung - es ist der neu beiträge ansehen button rechts oben


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2015)

hm, jetzt gehts wieder - vieleicht war es ein cookie bug oder temporärer fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2015)

Könnte eines von beidem gewesen sein.
Aktuell haben wir ein paar Probleme mit unserem Storage, der zu Ausfällen führen kann.


----------

